# Not been around much



## warthog (Nov 6, 2010)

In case anyone was wondering, I just thought I would let you know why I haven't been around much recently.

I had some heartbreaking news a few days ago, my adult son, who was working in Zambia, Africa, was killed in a road accident.

So I will be back, and will probably just lurk for a while looking at all the baby photo's.  I did take some of Artorius, but didn't get chance to post them, will do so I I feel a little bit more myself.

Best wishes everyone, keep the little ones coming.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 6, 2010)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 6, 2010)

I am so sorry...


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 7, 2010)

oh no!

i'm so sorry for the news and for your tragic loss. 

sending hugs


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 7, 2010)

I am soooo soooo sorry Janet.   What terribly tragic news!    I dont even know what to say.  Please take care of yourself.  I will pray for you to find some peace through this! 

I wish there was more I could do...I cant tell you enough how very sorry I am for you and your family...it must be sooo hard for you right now...take all the time you need!  We will still be hear whenever you need!!  

Peace be with you and your family..in this time of need....


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.........


----------



## Mea (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for Your loss.  Hugs and prayers.


----------



## tiffanyh (Nov 7, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 8, 2010)

Hope your hanging in there..   Just thinking of you today and praying for peace for you...


----------



## elevan (Nov 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## country freedom (Nov 8, 2010)

I can't imagine what you are going thru - I have children myself.

My prayers are sent with deepest sympathy - I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## warthog (Nov 9, 2010)

I thank you all very sincerely from the bottom of my heart for your kind thoughts.

The grief will be with me for a long time, as will the pain, but I am trying to get into some sort of normal routine.

Thank you all.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 9, 2010)

Very good to see you post.  I am sorry for the cross you've been given to bear.  But I see you are bearing it with strength!!    Getting back to some normal routine is all we can do sometimes.  Dont push yourself to hard.


----------



## Chirpy (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry.  I will be praying for you and your family as you are going through this most difficult time.


----------

